# Somewhere to put all our combined info on P-40's



## gijive (Jan 22, 2009)

This is my facebook group for P-40's of all types, with links to other sites and photos for referance, why not join and add your info/photos etc to the group and make it great.

Curtiss P-40 Tomahawk Warhawk Kittyhawk | Facebook


----------



## Vincenzo (Jan 22, 2009)

it's best put on this forum that on facebook, why give rights on our info to facebook company?


----------



## gijive (Jan 23, 2009)

Do you know I have only just realised there is more to this forum than meets the eye, As I found it by doing a google search on something and it went right to the forum page, I signed up and saved the forum page as my faverite page to get back in. Only now do I realise there is a database section. I've not found it very easy to access, is there a tutorial on how it works?

Meanwhile my facebook group is up and running and I like it, so I'll keep it going. I have put a link to the forum on it so new folks can share and enjoy the forum too. If I can get into the data base I will see what it's all about?


----------



## Cota1992 (Jan 24, 2009)

Crap- somehow doubleposted while editing...sorry about that


----------



## Cota1992 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey Chris, I should have known you were on here!
I enjoyed the photo section over there on the P-40 page, lots of them I have never seen before.
Great work,
Art Reid over there in Facebookland...


----------

